# South Florida- $3000 Cash Prize Contest



## bajabeachclub (Oct 21, 2012)

South Florida- $3000 Cash Prize Contest

Baja Beach Club- Boca Raton Fl

Saturday October 27th 

www.facebook.com/bajaboca


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I shared this with our Florida relatives on Facebook. I would like to able to show off a costume there.


----------

